# Product testing.



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 15, 2015)

Not sure where this topic fits, but this seems as good as anyplace else did. One of the things that I enjoy is testing new products. I belong to a website program called BzzAgent.  They have campaigns where they will send you products (free) to try.  
This time they are sending me a package of Seattle's Best Coffee.
 You just try the product and fill out a little survey about how you liked it. The product can be items for the house, personal items such as face lotion, or food items, like the coffee is.  The last one that I tried was Purina One Beyond dog food. 
 They sent me a 5 lb bag of it, which was about a $10 value. My little dogs loved it ! 

How it works is that you fill out a survey that says what you might be interested in trying. So, they won't just send you dog food unless you actually have a dog, and it will be for the right size of dog. 
When they have a product that fits your profile, then they will email you and ask if you want to test this product.
 You can choose to either try the product or not. 

This is probably not something that most of you who seem to be pretty secure financially would be interested in; but I am posting it just in case there are others like me, who only have a small income to live on, and would enjoy having something new and fun to try. 
Here is a link to the BzzAgent webpage.

http://u.bzz.com/z08tw


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 15, 2015)

Very interesting, HFL, hope your doggies like the coffee!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2015)

Very interesting...Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## drifter (Jul 22, 2015)

Never heard of such a site but will look it over. I used Seattle's
 Best Coffee for a long time before they were bought out. 
Bought a couple of 12oz bags only two weeks ago when my grocer
started carrying it.


----------



## imp (Jul 22, 2015)

Yeah! Without my coffee, I expect I would perish that much sooner! Good riddance, then eh?     Ha!    imp


----------



## Shirley (Jul 22, 2015)

*I've never heard of it but I will definitely check it out. Thanks. *


----------

